# Space hulk!



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Hey everybody! Did you miss out on Space Hulk? Have no fear, Horus is here! I have THREE copies available at MSRP left at my store because some folks didn't pick up their pre-orders. Their bad decisions are to your benefit! I can ship internationally, but really, this is best kept in the USA since international shipping costs are silly. 

Oh, and while I'm at it, if you are in the market for any other GW goodies, I offer the whole miniature range at 20% off MSRP. That includes web exclusives and direct only items.


----------

